# Parrot rehoming



## Limana68 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello there
Does anyone know of any charity rehoming sites ?
We recently lost our African grey and really miss him, and would look at charities first before looking at buying another parrot, 

Thanks
Li x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know much about them but when we recently acquired our parrot I contacted Birdline for advice & they were really helpful.

Looking at their website there is a section for rehoming which may be of use to you Birdline Parrot Rescue


----------



## Chillis (Nov 30, 2011)

defiantly check out birdline, have a friend that fosters for them & they are fab!


----------

